# Elder1945s New 200g



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are some pic's of what I am building 








I have a whole build log on another forum  I will do my best to try to update this one.


----------



## sizzle (Feb 21, 2016)

This looks gorgeous already...


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

wow, thats very very nice! love the backlighting in the floor of the stand. so clean!


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Really nice work. I've followed some of your other builds. Do you make aquariums for people? Or does your company just do other acrylic work? That sign looks really well done

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Elder1945 said:


> I have a whole build log on another forum  I will do my best to try to update this one.


Which forum?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/sponsored-project-reef-by-elder1945-200g.291796/

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy smokes....i went thru those 11 pages on R2R and man this is the mother load of all the build thread super hot and sexy...not to mention i did see your 16'ft long tank build thread too i wonder what you did with that though...i am sure you will turn this one into a unique model as well...Great job..cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

very nice...but the sump seems a little cramped...maybe its just me and my claustrophobia


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Moh said:


> very nice...but the sump seems a little cramped...maybe its just me and my claustrophobia


I see what you mean. Getting the skimmer out of the sump with the amount of clearance looks like a pita. But every thing else's looks tight in there as well. Might just be the picture and angle.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

WOW! Absolutely impressive.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Moh said:


> very nice...but the sump seems a little cramped...maybe its just me and my claustrophobia


The vertex sumps are tight. Everything is fitted. This is not a sump that allows you to add anything wildly nilly or frankenstein into it. However there is no need to either. Everything has a place. However there is no spot for a fuge, or a place to hold a fish trap. This thing is purely a sump.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome build! I hope to see more of it on GTAA! Very nice work.


----------



## drally20 (May 1, 2017)

Umm, wow. Insane!


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

Crayon said:


> The vertex sumps are tight. Everything is fitted. This is not a sump that allows you to add anything wildly nilly or frankenstein into it. However there is no need to either. Everything has a place. However there is no spot for a fuge, or a place to hold a fish trap. This thing is purely a sump.


true...however even our sumps we like to clean the detritus and stuff out of,how about if one of those little silly fishes get down there..lol...if you like to use a filter sock...it seems like a bit of trouble or taking the reactor or skimmer out to service/clean...as i said its a nice setup but my preference would be a longer sump...seems to have ample room in the stand.


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

it seems to be for a pretty big tank ...what happens when the return pump shuts off u have to make sure the nozzles in the tank are not going to return much water to the sump.. since i notice the baffles in the sump are about half way up the sump so its running high already.i just like seeing all my equipment displayed...lol


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Crazy build already. 

question, where did you buy the mixing tank in the first pic?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very fancy I love it


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> Crazy build already.
> 
> question, where did you buy the mixing tank in the first pic?


Curious about this too. Actually the whole mixing/RO system.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Moh said:


> very nice...but the sump seems a little cramped...maybe its just me and my claustrophobia





TBemba said:


> I see what you mean. *Getting the skimmer out of the sump with the amount of clearance looks like a pita*. But every thing else's looks tight in there as well. Might just be the picture and angle.


The sump is on a motorized platform that slowly lowers to another floor beneath the stand.


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

zk4444 said:


> The sump is on a motorized platform that slowly lowers to another floor beneath the stand.


lol .....


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Fixed broken links and a updated picture posted


----------

